# apple TV et video Iphone 6



## xavax (23 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Hier j'ai voulu faire diffuser sur l'apple TV en airplay une video enregistrée en slow motion sur l'iphone 6 je n'ai jamais réussi. Et vous ca fonctionne ?


----------

